# Hamburg gamers?



## oliverhenshaw (Jun 16, 2002)

Hi,

I'm going to be spending a year (or more) in hamburg very soon, and was wondering if any english speaking* gaming groups read here.  I can play,  can DM if I have spare time to think and I'm great at stuff, honest.  If you're with a gaming group in the area, please let me know.

And generally, what's the state of RPing in germany?  I know they have a few homemade games, but what about translation?  Is D&D sold in english?  Would I have to get In Nomine from Amazon?

* German speaking powers are weak at the moment.


----------



## Lars Frehse (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi there,
I am a player/DM in Hamburg, and as you can see in my sig, there is a story hour of my campaign, as well.
I don't know any group that plays in English, here. You can get all original sourcebooks, even though there are translations as well.
Most people here know English, but it is one thing to read the books in English and another to talk English at the table during the game session. My English is rather good, but some of my players can communicate, but not well enough to play a detailed session...
But if you like, I could show you the RPG shops here, and maybe we can find a way for you to find you an English speaking group here.

Yours,
Lars


----------

